# Hurt and Heal 7



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know if these threads have been stopped or banned but oh well same rules as always (Hurt -10, Heal +5, one post per day and update each post)
sorry about repeat players but i couldn't find any people quick enough so i just did mods and admins

Jezlad (100)
Galahad (100)
Katie Drake (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Ancient Tiel' a fier (100)
cccp (100)
Jacobite (100)
MarzM (100)
Viscount Vash (100)
The Son of Horus (100)

Heal Viscount Vash

Jezlad (100)
Galahad (100)
Katie Drake (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Ancient Tiel' a fier (100)
cccp (100)
Jacobite (100)
MarzM (100)
Viscount Vash (105)
The Son of Horus (100)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You coulda done the races, you know. CSMs, SMs, 'Nids, Tau, etc.


Fenrakk101 passes Marz a note, telling him that he has no idea who he is
Jezlad (100)
Galahad (100)
Katie Drake (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Ancient Tiel' a fier (100)
cccp (100)
Jacobite (100)
MarzM (90)
Viscount Vash (105)
The Son of Horus (100)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

We alrdy did one for mods...


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

ok can someone create one then as i wasnt on here for a while so i dont know what was done


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll start the new one


----------

